# 2016 Cages You've Made



## Blue eyes (Jan 4, 2016)

It's another new year...

So let's see your cages!!​ 

This is the thread for people to post photos of their current (or past) cages. It's a great way for new bunny slaves to be inspired (and fun for everyone else too!).​ 
As usual, let's keep discussion to a minimum. 

We'd like this thread loaded with photos, not with chatting.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 9, 2016)

This was bunnys temporary "cage" for bedtime.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 20, 2016)

Thought I would bump this thread. The following set up is *not* mine. I found it on pinterest a while back and saved it for a potential future idea. Perhaps it will inspire someone checking out this thread.


----------



## stevesmum (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow I love that!!


----------



## pepnclo (Jan 27, 2016)

This is it when I thought it was nearly done but have decided to make some changes. Buns aren't liking the ramps


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 27, 2016)

^ You can usually skip the ramps altogether. The ramps just eat up space. And bunnies can hop up (provided the floor surface isn't too slick). Here's an old NIC cage of mine I used that never had ramps.


----------



## flemishwhite (Jan 27, 2016)

Our previous rabbit, spent nearly 11 1/2 years sleeping everynight in our bedroom under the bed. She was allowed to run the house when we were home, but she was closed in the bedroom when we were gone. Her litter box and water bowl were in our bedroom. 

Don't want to make a long story. Bottom line. My wife doesn't want the two Flemmish babies in our bedroom. The babies have been in there. They are really motivated to get into our bedroom. I think the reason is that the carpet under out bed is covered with rabbit hair from the previous bunny shedding. I'm sure they can smell were the previous bunny marked the carpet. 

We have an extra bedroom full of junk. My plans are to move out the junk into a back yard shed, put a bed in this room and give the room to the bunnies. 

My wife has suggested hutches to put them in the back yard. I don't want to ever keep them outside at night. (The weather here in So Cal is relatively benign) That's why I bought Flemmish. With their size, I don think they'll ever get attacked by a feral cat.

I liked the bunny home in post #3. We could do that here also.


----------



## TheBunz (May 16, 2016)

Lucky's away-from-the-dog retreat and bedroom. She has free roam in the living room, kitchen, and our bedroom when we are home and stays in here when we are at work.
Edit: I have no idea why it's upside down haha


----------



## pepnclo (Jun 12, 2016)

One of mine isn't co-ordinated enough to go without a ramp between levels so have carpeted the ramp going from the first to second floor and added a carpeted step to get from the second to third floor. Its not pretty but at least he can get up there for now until I find a better solution.

Have also modified it so it has double doors to easily clean the first and second floor and a the top swings out to clean the third floor.


----------



## thumpingBerry (Jun 13, 2016)

Here are 3 different cages I've either built or modified. The first is what I call the Berry mansion and was specifically built for my Berry boy who is a very active lionhead lop. The cage is 56 inches long x 2 feet wide by around 2 feet tall. The panels in the center open completely to have nice large door.

The second could be called a smaller rabbit mansion. This I actually built last weekend and is on my screened in patio. This cage is currently housing a young lionhead (which is pictured). It is similar to Berry's cage, except is 42 inches long x 28 inches wide by around 26 1/2 inches tall. This one I put in a shelf, about halfway up, which is covered in coroplast. Soon I am going to cover the coroplast with some fabric to make it less slippery. I put some a piece of fleece in there to try to cover it but the little guy just rearranges it. He can get up on the shelf (and jump down) just fine. The center panel in the front opens for a door.

The third is a cage I modified to make it bigger. This was a few years ago and I no longer have the cage (nor the rabbit that was in there), but thought I would include it.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 13, 2016)

My bunny's dog crate! He has half a room too run around in, but the cage is for him at night and when I'm not there. The plastic bottom sadly cracked from our dog who used to use it (would've been nice to have the plastic bottom!!!!) So now I got a nice sheet of plywood and covered it with this sorta water-proof fabric (can't find a plastic replacement!) He has a brownie pan bought specifically for him, although it doesn't keep all of the bedding in, it works really well, (the cat ones have high sides and I don't feel like my small bunny would go out of his way to use the litter box lol) he loves to sleep on his hidey house so I placed a nice cushion on it, he has an extra litter box that was nice but he hated it so I put it outside his cage. 
Andy looks weird in one pic because he's cleaning himself lol,


----------



## Charmander (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow these are awesome. Where do you guys get the material to make these? I want to make a cage for my ever growing lop bunny, she's pretty much outgrown the one I bought for her in January. And I want it to have multiple levels on a little dolly cart with locking wheels. The problem is I'm afraid to use wood because it can soak in the smell, and she destroys and chews a lot of things so it wouldn't be ideal. The one in the store with multiple levels is only for chinchillas and ferrets so the holes where the ramps are, are too small. Plus they're like 600! I'm wondering if there's a cheaper easier solution that I can just make myself.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 13, 2016)

Charmander said:


> Wow these are awesome. Where do you guys get the material to make these? I want to make a cage for my ever growing lop bunny, she's pretty much outgrown the one I bought for her in January. And I want it to have multiple levels on a little dolly cart with locking wheels. The problem is I'm afraid to use wood because it can soak in the smell, and she destroys and chews a lot of things so it wouldn't be ideal. The one in the store with multiple levels is only for chinchillas and ferrets so the holes where the ramps are, are too small. Plus they're like 600! I'm wondering if there's a cheaper easier solution that I can just make myself.



Here's a tutorial for a grid cage.
http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html


----------



## hamsterdance (Jun 14, 2016)

This is my current setup for my two bonded pairs. Hoping to bond everyone together! I tried in the past and just got so frustrated that I decided to give it a break before giving it another shot... If bonded these two cages would just be open to each other as one large cage. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1465962513.091153.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1465962538.454255.jpg


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 15, 2016)

This is our set up. They also get free run of the apartment about 4-6 hrs/day each (they hate each other, so we can't let them out together). When using the ramps, they can actually get up to a full speed binky in there! The top two floors are lined with carpet, the bottom one is linoleum which is then lined with newspaper (the bottom floor is where food, hay, and litter boxes go- so we wanted it easy to clean).


----------



## dpbunnies (Sep 3, 2016)

I have been browsing for ideas and have got a few. 
This is the girls room:
















It's pretty difficult to get a picture of the whole room.


----------



## katiecrna (Oct 1, 2016)

hamsterdance said:


> This is my current setup for my two bonded pairs. Hoping to bond everyone together! I tried in the past and just got so frustrated that I decided to give it a break before giving it another shot... If bonded these two cages would just be open to each other as one large cage. View attachment 17627
> View attachment 17628





What type or kind of carpet is that? I want to get something like that for my bunny.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 1, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> What type or kind of carpet is that? I want to get something like that for my bunny.


Almost looks like outdoor or industrial carpet. You could likely get something like that at a place like Home Depot (on those big rolls per ft) or a carpet store.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2016)

Here is my boys cage. I am planning on making it a two tier, I got a cool idea off of Pinterest that I am going to get my dad to build for me, since he's quite the handyman, luckily. He's only in here at night and when I am not home.

It's an XL Kong dog crate, it was previously used for my Pitbull Boxer mix, but she doesn't need it anyways. I was using a bunny cage, but I received Asia, my bunny, a couple days ago and he was a bit bigger than I expected. I love him either way. Hehe.


----------



## Jambo5638 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 12, 2016)

&#10084; Dunkin & Mocha's 2016 Abode &#10084;


----------



## petsforsnuggles (Oct 15, 2016)

This is Truffles's new cage. It has a second level that is solid, and a drop pan underneath. I might add dark plexiglass to the shaded corner so that she can have a hiding place if she needs it, though she only does that when she is mad at me. 

View attachment 1476577115569.jpg


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Oct 15, 2016)

petsforsnuggles said:


> This is Truffles's new cage. It has a second level that is solid, and a drop pan underneath. I might add dark plexiglass to the shaded corner so that she can have a hiding place if she needs it, though she only does that when she is mad at me.


does she have more places to get off of the grid-like floor besides just that level? she could possibly get sore hocks, its best to lay out fleece and litter train her


----------



## petsforsnuggles (Oct 15, 2016)

BlackMiniRex said:


> does she have more places to get off of the grid-like floor besides just that level? she could possibly get sore hocks, its best to lay out fleece and litter train her



All my rabbits have been on wire and I have never had a problem. But yes I let her out of her cage so she is not always on it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 15, 2016)

BlackMiniRex said:


> does she have more places to get off of the grid-like floor besides just that level? she could possibly get sore hocks, its best to lay out fleece and litter train her





petsforsnuggles said:


> All my rabbits have been on wire and I have never had a problem. But yes I let her out of her cage so she is not always on it.



I'd have to agree with blackminirex now that I see your whole cage. With a cage that small, just letting her out for "a bit" on "most days'" isn't ideal. I'm copying here a photo of the cage blackminirex has because her cage is about the same size as yours -- _however,_ she has an area around the cage (seen in photo) that bunny has 24/7 access to. 

With an exercise pen, you could provide that extra space 24/7. :construction

As for litter training, just putting a box in her cage that has litter topped with hay would probably be all you need to get her trained.


----------



## petsforsnuggles (Oct 16, 2016)

Blue eyes said:


> I'd have to agree with blackminirex now that I see your whole cage. With a cage that small, just letting her out for "a bit" on "most days'" isn't ideal. I'm copying here a photo of the cage blackminirex has because her cage is about the same size as yours -- _however,_ she has an area around the cage (seen in photo) that bunny has 24/7 access to.
> 
> With an exercise pen, you could provide that extra space 24/7. :construction
> 
> As for litter training, just putting a box in her cage that has litter topped with hay would probably be all you need to get her trained.



I know how to litter train thank you very much.
Having her have access to an exercise pen 24/7 is just not going to happen now. We have cats and a dog in the house too. Her cage is plenty big for her. Giving her more than enough room to lay down and run around.
I know you all have your ways of doing things, but I hope that you can understand that there are other ways to raise rabbits.


----------



## katiecrna (Oct 16, 2016)

petsforsnuggles said:


> All my rabbits have been on wire and I have never had a problem. But yes I let her out of her cage so she is not always on it.





No hay in the cage?


----------



## petsforsnuggles (Oct 16, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> No hay in the cage?



She's does have hay this was while I was changing the holder.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 16, 2016)

petsforsnuggles said:


> I know how to litter train thank you very much.
> Having her have access to an exercise pen 24/7 is just not going to happen now. We have cats and a dog in the house too. Her cage is plenty big for her. Giving her more than enough room to lay down and run around.
> I know you all have your ways of doing things, but I hope that you can understand that there are other ways to raise rabbits.



There is always time to learn new and better ways to care for rabbits. This forum is intended to share ideas and offer advice to better the lives of our rabbits. 

Please understand that our observations are made in the spirit of being helpful.

The House Rabbit Society is considered the standard for the care of _pet _rabbits. They would agree that your cage is not "plenty big." They state: "One guideline to go by is at least 8 square feet of enclosure space _combined with at least at least 24 square feet_ of exercise space, for 1-2 rabbits, in which the rabbit(s) can run and play at least 5 hours per day."

I was an adult when I got my first rabbit. That was over 25 years ago. At that time I had what I thought was a huge cage. I was mistaken. Since then, the rabbit world has seen a large increase in knowledge about rabbit care. I am still learning about the care of rabbits even after all these years. This forum has been instrumental to that end. 

Hopefully we can all share and learn for the sake of our bunnies.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Oct 21, 2016)

My cage changed a bit since the last pic.
(There is supposed to be towels in there for my Rex's comfort, but he peed on them this morning, so their in the washer machine)
He has a stuffed animal (the plastic eyes and nose was cut off)
His litter tray is just a plastic bucket that used to hold kid's toys.
And he has a box with a cushion on top, he loves to sit/sleep there.
On the top of his cage is just some storage (treats, toys etc)


----------



## shivbo2014 (Oct 21, 2016)

View attachment 20161020_142843.jpg


Miffy's cage. Although she prefers to be under the sofa!


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Oct 21, 2016)

petsforsnuggles said:


> I know how to litter train thank you very much.
> Having her have access to an exercise pen 24/7 is just not going to happen now. We have cats and a dog in the house too. Her cage is plenty big for her. Giving her more than enough room to lay down and run around.
> I know you all have your ways of doing things, but I hope that you can understand that there are other ways to raise rabbits.


You do understand cats and dogs CAN get along with rabbits? my cat and dog mainly just ignore my Bunny lol, they never fight (the rabbit is the one who actually chases the cat)


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Oct 21, 2016)

shivbo2014 said:


> View attachment 18094
> 
> 
> Miffy's cage. Although she prefers to be under the sofa!



I love how it looks!!!!!!!! It looks sooo cute!


----------



## samoth (Oct 22, 2016)

This was the setup for my first rabbit (ever), Fermi. The goal was free-range with the ability to confine him to the xpen if needed -- he was a rescue, so I didn't know what to expect.

It turned out that Fermi had perfect habits and was free-range 24/7 within 2 weeks, so I just left the door to his yard (xpen) open all the time.







One month later, I got Fermi a friend (his best friend from the shelter), Bose. I anticipated little bonding would be required given their prior relationship, so I gave Bose a next-door setup to Fermi. Unfortunately, I didn't have room to give her a full xpen, but it's still over 13 square feet.




She's turning out to be much more mischievous and destructive than him, so I can't keep her (and by proxy, him) free range 24/7 like Fermi was before... but they still have their own bedroom, and we're all working together on being less chewy to the house


----------



## shivbo2014 (Oct 23, 2016)

BlackMiniRex said:


> I love how it looks!!!!!!!! It looks sooo cute!


Thanks [emoji4] We are looking for a boyfriend for her at the moment I'm not sure how much he will appreciate the pink lol.


----------



## shivbo2014 (Oct 23, 2016)

BlackMiniRex said:


> I love how it looks!!!!!!!! It looks sooo cute!



Thanks [emoji4] We are looking for a boyfriend for her at the moment I'm not sure how much he will appreciate the pink lol.


----------



## katiecrna (Nov 18, 2016)

samoth said:


> This was the setup for my first rabbit (ever), Fermi. The goal was free-range with the ability to confine him to the xpen if needed -- he was a rescue, so I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That looks great! Is it metal or plastic? And if you don't mind me asking where did you get it?


----------



## pipsmom (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi, new here! I'm Beth and I adopted Pipkin in August of this year. My wonderful hubby built this huge cage for him and Pip loves it. We're planning a 2nd story for it with a ramp soon. :runningrabbit:


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Nov 19, 2016)

nice!


----------



## RWAF (Nov 21, 2016)

Apologies for coming late to this. The Rabbit Welfare Association and Fund (RWAF) here in the UK www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk recommends that a pair of average size rabbits sharing (eg Dutch) should have a minimum of 10ft x 6ft x 2ft (high). This should be accessible 24/7 and is the same for indoors as for outdoors, where of course there must be adequate protection against both extremes of weather and predators. It takes an average size rabbit 2ft to do one hop and they would be able to stretch that distance too either lying down or standing on tiptoe, which is completely natural for them when they forage from overhanging branches of brambles etc. Without this much space they risk not getting enough exercise to keep bones strong and healthy, they risk painful spinal deformities and they risk becoming grumpy and unhappy. We only recommend this space for pairs - we do not have a recommendation for space for single rabbits because we do not believe it is fair to keep them alone. They are highly social creatures and research has shown (Seaman et al, 2008) that they value the company of their own species as much as they value food. And none of us would dream of withholding food from them

We have Pinterest boards showing some examples of indoor and outdoor homes that you may find interesting as well as other boards on environmental enrichment, etc You can see them all here https://uk.pinterest.com/rwaf/?etslf=3734&eq=rwaf


----------



## samoth (Dec 1, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> That looks great! Is it metal or plastic? And if you don't mind me asking where did you get it?



These are two 32" high xpens from BestPet. I purchased them from Amazon. They're metal and over 26 square feet each.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XU0B62/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Note that they're quite heavy-duty (and just plain heavy, at 20kg each). You can get shorter or taller sizes; I chose the 32" height to ensure they wouldn't get injured attempting to climb or jump over a 24" panel (and 40" was just too tall).


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 1, 2017)

Lets join in on the 2017 cages page!
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=87073


----------

